
Android 9 Pie:Powered by AI for a smarter, simpler experience that adapts to you - nsriv
https://blog.google/products/android/introducing-android-9-pie/
======
acct1771
Automatic-automated features (as opposed to user-set automated featutes)
bother me, because of the small, nuanced ways that the arbiter can push the
user into different patterns they may not have been in on their own.

This was, however, the natural progression of Google Now.

